# The dropdown lockable compartment



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

In between the two front seats of the Fiat x250 there is a lockable drop down compartment. On the latest ones there is almost the same but with cup holders. Anyone know if the 2015 dropdown will fit my 2014?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Blobsta,

I have had a look at the X250 with lockable glovebox (07 to 14) and X290 with cup holders (15 on) and it appears that this may well be interchangeable, certainly the top two mounting screws are in the same place and it would seem ludicrous that Fiat would alter the main body of the dash just to accommodate this alteration. Having spoken to one of my sales colleagues, they also believe a retro fit to be possible.

You would need to contact your local Fiat Professional dealer to obtain a price for this component and I've PM'd you a VIN from an X290 with the cupholder to enable your preferred Fiat Professional dealer to locate what you require.

You can locate your local dealer here:
http://www.fiatprofessional.co.uk/uk/Find_your_dealership

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Chris, you are a star without a doubt. Thank you very much for the information. Bob


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Mirrorgaurd http://www.mirrorguard.co.uk/ do a table/cup holder which clips onto the drop down lid on the X250. They don't advertise it on their web site but there's an advert this month in one of the MH mags or maybe the Caravan Club mag.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Blobsta, 

Thinking about it further its likely the Fiat cup holder mounts to the same hinge point as the glovebox, so there may only be the two screws securing both options in place.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks like I will be checking this out further, as there is no place to put cups or drinks, except that excuse for an ash tray.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

> Blobsta said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I will be checking this out further, as there is no place to put cups or drinks, except that excuse for an ash tray.
> ...


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

deefordog said:


> > Blobsta said:
> >
> >
> > > Looks like I will be checking this out further, as there is no place to put cups or drinks, except that excuse for an ash tray.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I made my own tray, works fine, cost almost nothing.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I have cup holders in the inside part of the drop down door of the Glove compartment in my fiat ducato challenger 191, is that the same thing ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, they're talking about the lower central bin, big enough to store a laptop.


----------

